# Fast wheel



## snoopdog (Sep 11, 2022)

Got some good lathe practice in, turning, facing, boring, knurling sort of. Ended up with a piece my cutoff tool was too short to part off, no biggie thats why we have tools. En
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
ded up with one that won't work with the vise paralell with the table, guess I'll have to make another, 12mm socket from the junkbox for the hex.


----------

